# Beekeeping on the cliffs of Nepal . . . literally!



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

http://www.viralnova.com/nepal-bees/


----------



## Beeman46 (Apr 4, 2013)

:clap:
I can't think if anything more intriguing that visiting the honey hunters of Nepal. I don't suppose they have a Peace Corp opening.


----------

